# Ceiling fan with 4 way switch.



## gan_nair (Aug 12, 2008)

The pull chain in my ceiling fan ripped out when my little nephew was boxing with the ball on the end. I know, kids are so cute. But the fan is an old Sears & Roebuck fan, I called the dealer and asked for a replacement switch, but they dont even manufacture the parts anymore. I really like the fan and a switch is a heck of a lot cheaper than a fan. The switch is a four way switch though, it has four wires plus a ground wire. I havent found a switch to replace it anywhere, I have tried the internet, Home Depot, fan shops, light shops, the dealer, ebay even, I have had zero luck. 

Anybody have any ideas on how I can fix it? By the way, to make things even better, the switch was lost, so I have nothing to go by physically. Thanks for any suggestions that dont include buying a new fan, if I could I would, definatly will in the future, but I live in the Hill Country of Texas where its like an average of 100 degrees and a working ceiling fan would really help out. Thanks again.


----------



## handyguys (Aug 12, 2008)

It was likely a three position switch off-onl1-onl2-onl3

This switch may work for you
http://doitbest.com/Ceiling+Fans+an...+Lighting-model-77021-doitbest-sku-540943.dib

You could also figure out which wire is the full on wire and connect it to the hot coming in from the junction box and then use a variable speed wall switch eliminating the pull chain.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 12, 2008)

Guess I didnt look hard enough, that switch looks like it will work, as long as it has that ground wire too. If it doesnt though, is there a way to ground the wire coming from the ceiling fan without the switch?


----------



## handyguys (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe - If the switch doesn't have a ground connection you could just ignore the ground wire. Better yet attach it to the fixture itself.


----------



## gan_nair (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be ordering the switch tomorrow, as soon as I get it in I'll put it in. I appreciate your help.


----------

